
Apple Open Source Development Resources - alpb
https://developer.apple.com/opensource/
======
xst
"Apple, the first major computer company to make Open Source development a key
part of its software strategy, continues to use and release significant
quantities of open source software."

Uh ... please tell me they are kidding ?

~~~
LaSombra
Heh, probably never heard of some small companies like Google, Sun, Oracle,
IBM and others.

